# 3 new sets of Rockford Fosgate RP4292 2M / 6.6ft White Wolf RCA Cables



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

these are mine

Rockford Fosgate RP4292 2M 6 6ft White Wolf RCA Cables | eBay

better deal if purchased through diyma 

even better if i like you :surprised:

danno, dont you need some rca cables?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

lowered price


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

someone must want these


----------

